# Relapse



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

Back. Back again. Back on message boards. Back into old habits. It's all coming back. It's amazing how much this condition is like drug addiction. You get "clean" for awhile, stick with a program (meds, diet, exercise) but then you relapse. The researching of of all things dpdr and message board positing is part of the high you seek out for comfort. I was able to stay clean of dpdr for a few weeks and it was beautiful, but here I am again. ????

Hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

If you did it before, you can do it again!

You can never get totally better without some hiccups. You'll get there, I believe in you!


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Brady12 said:


> Back. Back again. Back on message boards. Back into old habits. It's all coming back. It's amazing how much this condition is like drug addiction. You get "clean" for awhile, stick with a program (meds, diet, exercise) but then you relapse. The researching of of all things dpdr and message board positing is part of the high you seek out for comfort. I was able to stay clean of dpdr for a few weeks and it was beautiful, but here I am again. ????
> 
> Hello darkness my old friend.


What do you think triggered your relapse?


----------



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nothing. It just came back. For me, dpdr is like a headache. It comes and goes without any trigger or reason.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Brady12 said:


> Nothing. It just came back. For me, dpdr is like a headache. It comes and goes without any trigger or reason.


This is fact !!!!

But I always suspect stress of some kind...Even trivial stress...


----------



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

A few weeks ago I finally took everyone's advice and got a gym membership. I was feeling free of dpdr and was ready to take this next step. I've been going to the gym 1-2 times a week for about a month now, and honestly I don't see what all the hype is about. Exercise is not some magical cure all. I really don't feel any different, and the effect it has on dpdr seems negligible.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I find intense exercise makes me more spacey...Always did...And if i ever exercised or played sport in the evening it just made my mind more alert and racey and sleeping became much more difficult. because i couldnt wind down my mind...I simply refuse to exercise after 6 pm now....It keeps me awake....I walk alot earlier in the day instead..

Walking in parks amongst nature i find very therapeutic but only if its during late morning or early afternoon....

I think DP is the one condition that takes the theory of exercise being the best thing you can do for your mental health and f***s it out the window...

I believe the same thing about diet....No matter what way I ate over the years it had absolutely no impact negative or positive on my DP...I eat quite healthily nowadays but honestly it hasnt done squat for my DP...It has improved my overall physical well being though so that is a plus...


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

If you can do it once, you can do it twice. You can do it 100% times. For us, even though it's sad, DP will always be the thing our brain goes back to when our lives aren't that bright. That's what we have to accept, and you will always relapse if you let yourself get stressed, and that's why destressing is important.  Let yourself relax a bit, watch something you like, do something you enjoy doing. 
Remember, you can do it!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

dope said:


> If you can do it once, you can do it twice. You can do it 100% times. For us, even though it's sad, DP will always be the thing our brain goes back to when our lives aren't that bright. That's what we have to accept, and you will always relapse if you let yourself get stressed, and that's why destressing is important.  Let yourself relax a bit, watch something you like, do something you enjoy doing.
> Remember, you can do it!


Wise words!


----------

